

Google App Engine vs. Amazon EC2 - jehna1
http://putrats.com/blog/1

======
davismwfl
I don't think the comparison is equal.

You are comparing PAAS to IAAS, but AWS does have Elastic Beanstalk which
would be a more direct comparison e.g. PAAS. Like App Engine, Elastic
Beanstalk handles the auto scaling without having to setup and understand all
the details around EC2.

~~~
jehna1
You are quite right. Amazon does have different set of products that would
also cover the pros of App Engine.

I think the comparison is more of "PaaS vs. IaaS" than "AWS vs Google Cloud
Platform".

~~~
davismwfl
Yep, that seems fair. You made a number of valid points, looking at it from a
PaaS vs. IaaS.

------
spindritf
_Personal note: I found the GAE quotas don 't even count the static requests
(static HTML + CSS). So this site should never cost me anything._

And there are five free SNI slots, too, right? So... you can host a static
site available over ssl completely for free on GAE?

~~~
lehtu
Almost. SNI slots are free - Yes, but still you have to buy the SSL
certificate from somewhere (cheapest are something like $8/year -
[https://www.ssls.com](https://www.ssls.com))

~~~
jehna1
And since SNI isn't legacy-compatible, Google itself recommends to "detect
browsers that do not support SNI and recommend a browser that supports it"

[https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/ssl#server_name...](https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/ssl#server_name_indication_sni)

